

Mr. Rogers: Can you say hero? - SeanKilleen
http://www.seankilleen.com/2013/03/mr-rogers-can-you-say-hero.html

======
SeanKilleen
I've reposted/reformatted an excellent profile of Mr. Rogers from 1998. In the
context of today's lack of civility (one need only look as far as HN's comment
threads at times), it provided me with a fascinating look back at a time I
sometimes desperately miss.

NOTE: The article is not mine, and I was unable to find the original. I've
reached out to Tom Junod, and if I hear back from him, I'll be posting a link
of his choice and any comments prominently at the top of the article.

------
SeanKilleen
Update: I've received word from the author that the text can be purchased via
Byliner, so have included that information as well. Waiting to see whether or
not he'd rather the text be removed as well. Thought it important to update
here to ensure folks knew that.

